# Sync HP Ipaq with linux distro



## ccsdguru (May 14, 2006)

Has anyone successfully synced an Ipaq with a linux distro? If so, what did you use.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Note this doesn't look like it works for WM5.0 so it depends on your device you have.

http://synce.sourceforge.net/synce/


----------



## ccsdguru (May 14, 2006)

I have an Ipaq rx3115 with Windows Mobile 2003 Second Edition and activesync 4.0.


----------

